
GitLab Live Stream - chaghalibaghali
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc0hPGerSd4&feature=youtu.be
======
hilbert-
Kudos to the Gitlab guys. Keep up your hard work!

------
alex_hitchins
This is truly amazing stuff. I think you should be commended for your
openness.

